# braudiuno shield - were from?



## aamcle (21/7/13)

Evening all.

Please can anybody tell me were to get one of these shields?

Many Thanks. Aamcle


----------



## djar007 (21/7/13)

PM lael


----------



## QldKev (21/7/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/69155-bonjuino-and-mathos-controller-30/page-8#entry1055858


----------

